# Antisocial and Asocial - Do You Know the Difference?



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

i did it once but i forgot


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, it's pretty simple just google search the terms lol.
Don't be a normie and not know the difference man. :|


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

IMO, antisocial means you go out of your way to do things that are socially unacceptable and be a dick to everyone.

Asocial means you are open to talking to people, but you just don't do it much.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

iCod said:


> Yes, it's pretty simple just google search the terms lol.
> Don't be a normie and not know the difference man. :|


But, if I googled it, I wouldn't be able to ask!

S-s-sorry pls dont hate me :crying:


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

http://en.lmgtfy.com/?q=antisocial+vs+asocial

I'm asocial.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks like I'm asocial. TBH, I've never heard of that term til today. :stu


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

thedevilsblood said:


> http://en.lmgtfy.com/?q=antisocial+vs+asocial
> 
> I'm asocial.


wtf stop hacking my computer


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> But, if I googled it, I wouldn't be able to ask!
> 
> S-s-sorry pls dont hate me :crying:


 *ASOCIAL: 
Rejecting or lacking the capacity for social interaction.

ANTISOCIAL: 
Hostile or harmful to organized society; especially; being or marked by behavior deviating sharply from the social norm.*

There, now quit crying man. And I could never hate you. You're too kawaii.

/thread/


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

iCod said:


> *ASOCIAL:
> Rejecting or lacking the capacity for social interaction.
> 
> ANTISOCIAL:
> ...


Are you sure it isn't the opposite?
Or maybe the same?
I'm pretty sure what you said isn't correct.

I do kinda look like Osaka from Azumanga Daioh.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> *I'm pretty sure what you said isn't correct.*












You feckin w0t m8? You questioning my intelligence? I'll have you know I graduated Harvard with a social studies degree. I know all about this **** you pleb.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

iCod said:


> You feckin w0t m8? You questioning my intelligence? I'll have you know I graduated Harvard with a social studies degree. I know all about this **** you pleb.


And I didn't gradu8 high school but I can separate right from wrong, black from white, wet from cold!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Asocial--_apart from_ society.

Antisocial--_against_ society.

Asocial merely means you don't want or desire human interaction. You still have a conscience, you can empathize and care about people, you can feel remorse or guilt when you've done something wrong; you just don't want to socialize. It's basically extreme introversion.

Antisocial means you have no conscience and no capacity to empathize with others or to feel remorse/guilt, thus your actions might _actively conflict_ with society but you don't care. Antisocial people are often highly extroverted, sociable, and charming at first glance (unlike asocial people), though it's all an act. They also often lack impulse control.

Many users on this forum worry that they might be antisocial, but *a true sociopath would not care*. It's also highly unlikely that a sociopath would even have social anxiety disorder, since that would imply that person cares what others think about them or about the effects their actions have on others--which a sociopath wouldn't. A sociopath wouldn't care in the least about committing a social faux pas or about embarrassing themselves.

"Asocial" is not considered a mental disorder. "Antisocial personality disorder" is.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> Asocial--_apart from_ society.
> 
> Antisocial--_against_ society.
> 
> ...


So... they are the same, basically?


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes

And I honestly don't know how the perception of the word "antisocial" deviated so far from the actual definition. Definitely a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Cyclonic said:


> Yes
> 
> And I honestly don't know how the perception of the word "antisocial" deviated so far from the actual definition. Definitely a pet peeve of mine.


There's an actual definition?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> wtf stop hacking my computer


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

thedevilsblood said:


>


You better be. The keyboard has stopped working, I can't type anything!


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> You better be. The keyboard has stopped working, I can't type anything!


Sorry, i just like to break things. I think that's because i'm asocial or antisocial. They're essentially the same thing.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

thedevilsblood said:


> Sorry, i just like to break things. I think that's because i'm asocial or antisocial. They're essentially the same thing.


I told you to stop!
I can't enter my bank account, it says I've forgotten my password!


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not sociopathic. You can ask the people I chained in basement, they'll agree.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> I'm not sociopathic. You can ask the people I chained in basement, they'll agree.


What are you doing on a sociopathic forum, then?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Telliblah said:


> What are you doing on a sociopathic forum, then?


Don't be suspicious I am not a sociopath. I mean, do you really think a sociopath would go jogging outside, watch anime, dress as Santa Claus, kill babies, hand out candy on Halloween or help others? I don't think so.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Don't be suspicious I am not a sociopath. I mean, do you really think a sociopath would go jogging outside, watch anime, dress as Santa Claus, kill babies, hand out candy on Halloween or help others? I don't think so.


So you're asocial?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Telliblah said:


> So you're asocial?


Hey dare you call me that!

Now excuse me while I go back to my secluded mountain cave 5,000 miles away from the civilization. Asocial my ***.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Hey dare you call me that!
> 
> Now excuse me while I go back to my secluded mountain cave 5,000 miles away from the civilization. Asocial my ***.


I'm sorry, but I just can't seem to figure this out!
10 people have answered yes but no one cares to explain this to me!
They just keep hacking my computer and try to troll me!

I know they're not the same thing god dammit! STOP TELLING ME THAT!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Anti Social: A menace to Society, someone that plays music too loud and annoys their neighbours, or someone that pushes a bin over causing rubbish to blow around everywhere. They might get a Anti Social Behavior Order (ASBO) if they live in the UK.

Asocial: Someone that doesn't talk.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Call up your best friend Google. He'll tell ya.


----------



## ThisManIsAnIsland (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm Asocial.

In my observations, people, for the most part have confused that effective communication is about quantity, not quality.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> I'm sorry, but I just can't seem to figure this out!
> 10 people have answered yes but no one cares to explain this to me!
> They just keep hacking my computer and try to troll me!
> 
> I know they're not the same thing god dammit! STOP TELLING ME THAT!


You're troll level is worse than Brittany Venti

Step up you're game, pal.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

ThisManIsAnIsland said:


> I'm Asocial.
> 
> In my observations, people, for the most part have confused that effective communication is about quantity, not quality.


You hit the nail on the head,so sick of these clowns that know everything about nothing and never shut up...


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

SD92 said:


> Anti Social: A menace to Society, someone that plays music too loud and annoys their neighbours, or someone that pushes a bin over causing rubbish to blow around everywhere. They might get a Anti Social Behavior Order (ASBO) if they live in the UK.
> 
> Asocial: Someone that doesn't talk.


What are you even talking about



TuxedoChief said:


> Call up your best friend Google. He'll tell ya.


whassat



iCod said:


> You're troll level is worse than Brittany Venti
> 
> Step up you're game, pal.


HEY this thread has lots of replies! People love this ****!
I make them feel good about themselves!



fonz said:


> You hit the nail on the head,so sick of these clowns that know everything about nothing and never shut up...


HEY


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

When I hear antisocial, I think of sociopaths. Asocial = does not feel the need to socialize? I've been called antisocial before, but that was intended literally. As in, I was literally against social contact. Guilty as charged.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

You can tell even from the first composite of the words. 
-Anti implies "against", so you're opposed to society. Out of choice.
-A implies "without", without society. Many times not out of choice.


----------



## Skyzz (Oct 15, 2015)

One's a human that's mistaken for a spider. The other's a spider that's mistaken for a human.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Skyzz said:


> One's a human that's mistaken for a spider. The other's a spider that's mistaken for a human.


I didn't quite get what you said at first but when I _googled_ it I think I understood the general idea behind this concept!


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

Saw this thread last night before going to sleep. This thread inspired my dream. There was a lot of stabbing and killing.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah i do but i doubt the average person knows

i don't blame them though, the word "antisocial" sounds like you don't like being social, not that you have sociopathic tendencies


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, one starts with an a the other ends with an l.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Zaac said:


> Saw this thread last night before going to sleep. This thread inspired my dream. There was a lot of stabbing and killing.


Sounds exciting!


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Oh


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

antisocial means your a sociopath, and asocial means you're _not_ interested in socializing/being with others.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't think I'd ever heard the word asocial until this thread.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Guess I'm asocial. 

Thanks for letting me know this.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Thanks For the clarification. I definitely have asocial times. I don't want to talk to anyone because I don't like anyone.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*ASBO?*

another one

public display of expression

being grimaced at, not grimacing at anyone

somewhat embarrassed by feeling superior

by being the inverse of a narcissist

ineptitude incompetent flock too lazy to serve / act on their mandated tasks

full-on apology received as a result √

some do agree on the antisocial temperament of callcentre workers
by screaming at customers/clients/targets

triggering unpleasantness

human voice the power assumed, however redundant it is


----------



## Cipster (Jun 3, 2017)

I believe this is the reason why I have social anxiety that and that I don't have much much to say most of the time.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Fast & Furious*

happy, gleeful
I tend to attack 'em

same for other type being authority
not allowed in the cult

whoops
duplicating myself
worth seeing my other self


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Antisocial: Typically criminal behavior.

Asocial: This forum.


----------

